# compatibilism - free will & determinism can co-exist - Dr. James White



## panta dokimazete (Feb 12, 2009)

[video=youtube;iB4KVtzMbpw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB4KVtzMbpw[/video]


----------

